# It has been out a while now...how is the Xbox 1 working with Roamio's?



## phydeauxman (Jan 18, 2013)

I have read a lot of things on the forums here about using an Xbox 1 with a TiVo but most of them are old. Wanted to get some up to date feedback from those using TiVos with an Xbox 1. I have a Roamio and am considering getting an Xbox 1 to put in between my TV and the Roamio.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

What would you want it to do? Are you thinking of the WiiU, which had some linkages but disappointed?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Yes. I've never used my XBOnes with any of my TiVos.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

phydeauxman said:


> I have read a lot of things on the forums here about using an Xbox 1 with a TiVo but most of them are old. Wanted to get some up to date feedback from those using TiVos with an Xbox 1. I have a Roamio and am considering getting an Xbox 1 to put in between my TV and the Roamio.


The answer in general is "don't bother" the TV integration is really based around crappy cable boxes and not really around DVRs AND requires the XB1 be in power consuming standby or on, not full off.

IMO it's a great idea on paper, but fails in execution, at least the folks in the UK get a tuner adapter that lets the XB1 tune channels directly.


----------



## Keen (Aug 3, 2009)

Works fine for me. Saying 'Xbox pause' and it pausing the Tivo is nice, and snapping comes in handy occasionally. Beyond that, I don't use much of the X1's TV features, I just use my remote and do things through the Roamio.


----------



## phydeauxman (Jan 18, 2013)

Keen said:


> Works fine for me. Saying 'Xbox pause' and it pausing the Tivo is nice, and snapping comes in handy occasionally. Beyond that, I don't use much of the X1's TV features, I just use my remote and do things through the Roamio.


So, when you have the Roamio connected thru the Xbox 1...pressing the TiVo remote still brings up the TiVo menu? What about accessing the guide via the Xbox 1?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I didn't realize they wee tlaking about Tv integration. that is just the output of the TiVo going to the XBOne HDMI input. That works the same as any STB works with the XBOne. The XBOne controls it just fine. I thought the Op was talking about streaming recordings from the TiVos. I have a Mini going into the HDMI input of one of my XBOnes. And I have a Roamio basic going into the HDMI input of another XBOne.


----------



## muzzymate (Sep 2, 2004)

I wish the Xbox One would send a Live TV button press first before trying to change the channel. It would solve an issue of being in a menu and the Xbox fail to change the channel.


----------



## sangs (Jan 1, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> I didn't realize they wee tlaking about Tv integration. that is just the output of the TiVo going to the XBOne HDMI input. That works the same as any STB works with the XBOne. The XBOne controls it just fine. I thought the Op was talking about streaming recordings from the TiVos. I have a Mini going into the HDMI input of one of my XBOnes. And I have a Roamio basic going into the HDMI input of another XBOne.


So when you set it up like this, does the XBOne need to be on in order to watch Tivo, or does the pass through work with the XBOne powered off?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

sangs said:


> So when you set it up like this, does the XBOne need to be on in order to watch Tivo, or does the pass through work with the XBOne powered off?


I know "full off" doesn't work and initially it required the XB1 to be on, not sure if they're passing it in standby after a year of XB1 updates, but it still offers zero advantage to me since the Tivo GUI is one of the best out there.


----------



## Leo_N (Nov 13, 2003)

sangs said:


> So when you set it up like this, does the XBOne need to be on in order to watch Tivo, or does the pass through work with the XBOne powered off?


The Xbox One needs to be on, there is no pass-through of the HDMI with it powered down or even in its sleep mode.

For the most part the Xbox One control of tivo is kinda blah, except for voice control of pause and play. Even then your best bet is just using the TiVo remote if its right by your hand. The only time I've found it helpful so far is when both hands have been occupied working on something then it is certainly nice for a quick pause and resume of playing.

Guess there is one other plus. The automatic turning on/off of the TV itself when using TiVo through the XBox One interface is done well.


----------

